# 사공장 주변 도로에 마라톤 대회 개최로 인한 일시적인 교통 통제가 예정되어 있어



## devientmelody

오는 8월 23일 사공장 주변 도로에 마라톤 대회 개최로 인한 일시적인 교통 통제가 예정되어 있어 첨부와 같이 관련 공문을 전달 드립니다.

Since Korean rarely uses comma, i have a hard time figuring out where a sentence cuts off, and where another begin. Or is it just ONE big sentence??? 

If i am translate this to English, would it be acceptable to say "Please share the following attached document regard to the the temporarily scheduled traffic enforcement on the day of 8/23 due the marathon opening nearby the factory."

Wow this sentence is cumbersome..


----------



## Kross

devientmelody said:


> 오는 8월 23일 사공장 주변 도로에 마라톤 대회 개최로 인한 일시적인 교통 통제가 예정되어 있어 첨부와 같이 관련 공문을 전달 드립니다.
> 
> Or is it just ONE big sentence???


 Yes, it's a single long sentence. This lengthy pattern that sounds very formal can often be used in bureaucratic writings, for example, to draw cooperation from private companies. It literally means, "We send this official document with the attachment that states the roads are scheduled to be blocked temporarily due to a marathon competition held around the factory(사공장) on the upcoming day of August 23rd. "


----------



## devientmelody

hmm ic. pretty close to my guess. So pretty much everything before "첨부와 같이 관련 공문을 전달 드립니다" was describing the 첩부 공문.
still wish people used comma... i know that's uncommon. 
thanks!


----------



## yonh

devientmelody said:


> If i am translate this to English, would it be acceptable to say "Please share the following attached document regard to the the temporarily scheduled traffic enforcement on the day of 8/23 due the marathon opening nearby the factory."


A final ending -(스)ㅂ니다 is declarative.



devientmelody said:


> still wish people used comma... i know that's uncommon.


There is an invisible comma between two clauses: '-어'. A connective ending -아/어/여(서) is a counterpart of 'and then', 'because of that', or 'using a method'. In this case, it means the second definition. So it functions like a comma.

The sentence can be separated: ... 예정되어 있*습니다. 이에* 첨부와 같이 ...


----------

